# Mamma Mia!



## Furretsu (Sep 1, 2008)

.. is the best movie ever and _I'm not freaking kidding_ omfg

it is perfect in every way

if you don't go see it or haven't seen it you're an uncultured idiot whose opinion should never be taken seriously

redeem yourself

while there is still time

(btw totally buying like 800 copies of the soundtrack because my beloved Firth is singing <3 and most of the covers are better than the originals)


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 1, 2008)

You better. >:( You are denying yourself the greatest experience you can experience, and that's just _not nice_.


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 1, 2008)

Newsflash:

PIERCE BROSNAN CAN'T SING!


----------



## Jolty (Sep 1, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> and most of the covers are better than the originals


I refuse to believe this


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 1, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Newsflash:
> 
> PIERCE BROSNAN CAN'T SING!


yes this is so very true, however everyone else can

especially Meryl Streep <3 she stole the movie


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Sep 1, 2008)

yes yes yes
Furret, you win big bold cups of play-doh.
I don't think the covers are better than the originals (though I prefer this Winner Takes it All to Agnetha's because I'm really tired of  hearing her and I don't know what 'emotion' she sings it with. She sings it like she sings any other ABBA song).

The movie is indeed incredible, Colin Firth is awesome, Meryl Streep is a better singer than most people give her credit for, and Furret is right on the money for the most part.

I can't wait for the DVD. :)


----------



## Harlequin (Sep 1, 2008)

WHY PIERCE BROSNAN WHY

I swear that was the worst thing ever. Sure he's a hot big name actor old guy but _fuck_ this is a _musical_


----------



## Minish (Sep 1, 2008)

Eh, it doesn't sound very good to me. My friend saw it and liked it a lot, but I'm not really fond of comedies. I know it's a musical and everything but yeah, I'm sure you get my drift.

Plus it seems like they just used ABBA songs to cash in...? I'm probably wrong, but it definitely is a sure fire way to get a lot of viewers.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 1, 2008)

You're so pessimistic.

It's a fun film! :33 I liked it and all the covers~ especially Honey Honey, Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! and Our Last Summer. Does Your Mother Know too.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Sep 1, 2008)

The story was adapted from a film called "Buona Sera, Mrs. Cambell" (something like that, at least) and the idea of making a musical with ABBA songs was way back in the 90s (I made the 90s sound old. Wow). The show was a success in London, and so it went to other places. Benny and Bjorn, the guys who write the ABBA songs, have been making musicals for a while (they made Chess and Kristina fran Duvemala). Catherine something approached them with the idea of a Musicabbal *rimshot*. They liked it and did it. Of course the ABBA songs were a big selling point, but the rest of the musical is awesome and could probably stand up by itself. It's just that the ABBA makes it that much more awesome. :P


----------



## Flora (Sep 1, 2008)

It was a good movie, but I liked the musical better.

WHY DIDN'T THEY ACTUALLY PUT THANK YOU FOR THE MUSIC AND WHAT'S THE NAME OF THE GAME IN THE MOVIE?


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 1, 2008)

The Name of the Game was originally planned to be in the movie but was cut out, probably due to length or something. It's on the soundtrack.


----------



## Flora (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh yeah, I saw that.

I asked my dad if I could get it, and he's just like, "No, we already have the Broadway soundtrack." -.-


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Sep 2, 2008)

Did Thank You For the Music even have a point in the original musical? I read a synopsis and it looks like it was put there because Thank You For the Music is 'ABBA's song'.


----------



## Ramsie (Sep 3, 2008)

I love this movie too. It's awesome. Although, I might think that because I went to a cinema cafe where I got to order a meal while seeing the movie.


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 3, 2008)

Never heard of it

I am guessing that it is good?


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 3, 2008)

> because my beloved Firth is singing <3


He's mine! Go find your own!


But seriously, you should at least see the movie to see Pierce Brosnan sing. xD


----------



## Alexi (Sep 3, 2008)

...Eh.

It was okay. Although Pierce Bronson needs to shut up. And pretty boy, too. I wouldn't mind seeing a stage play, though.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 9, 2008)

Saw it yesterday. It's not "OMG THE BEST MOVIE EVER" but it's pretty good.


----------

